# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena spiraal

## 20Leonie20

Ik heb nu ongeveer een maand de mirena spiraal, maar ik bloed nog iedere dag.
Is dit normaal?
Ik heb ook al eerder de mirena gehad en toen had ik daar geen last van.

Gr leonie

----------


## willemijn2

Mmmm, tijd om naar de huisarts te gaan. Dit duurt wel lang...

Succes

----------


## corvis68

Ik heb sinds begin mei de Mirena en bleef ook bloeden maar verder geen pijn.Het bleek dus spotting te zijn. Licht bloedverlies wat met een inlegkruisje op te vangen was. Dit kan 6 tot 9 maanden aanhouden na plaatsing. Zolang er geen pijn is, is dit dus normaal. Inmiddels ben ik 2 maanden verder en heb sinds een aantal dagen geen bloedverlies meer. Nog even doorzetten dus!!!!

----------


## catarina27

hoi leoni,
ook ik heb in april een mirenaspiraal laten zetten 6 weken na me bevalling 
heb toen nog zeker 4 maanden gevloeid de ene keer heel weinig en de andere keer weer veel ben toen ook bij de huisarts geweest maar hij zat goed en er was niets aan de hand 
ben erg onregematig door geworden kan er geen pijl op trekken soms gaat er door mij hoofd of ik niet eens zwanger zou kunnen zijn heb nu al zeker 8 weken helemaal niets meer maar ben het zat en laat hem eruit halen heb ook veel last van buikkramp al vanaf het begin vrijdag heb ik een afspraak en gaat hij er uit hoest met jou afgelopen

----------


## Kirsten1974

Hoi, ik werd na het plaatsen van de mirena eerst nog gewoon ongesteld 1x per 28 dagen. Daarna ging ik spotten, dit hield eigenlijk constant aan, ik droeg dagelijks inlegkruisjes en verloor wat donkerbruin, stippelige afscheiding/ bloed. Ik wist dat dit 6 maanden kon aanhouden, vond het maar niks, maar hoopte dat het weg zou gaan. Ik werd ondertussen ook minder vaak echt ongesteld, of maar even. Ik hen na ongeveer 9 maanden helemaal niet meer ongesteld geworden. 
Ik heb last van gewichtstoename, heb schimmelinfecties gehad, ook al daarvoor hoor, minder suiker en gist helpt, haaruitval, opblazen buik!!!! Niet normaal, ik lijk wel 6 maanden zwanger als ik hem uitpuil, Het is nu bijna een jaar geleden dat ik de spiraal liet zetten, ik zit niet lekker in mijn vel, niet echt vermoeid, eerder te fanatiek maar snel geergerd, beetje depri gevoel, spelen ook prive dingen mee als baan, verhuizing, verkoop huis... ben al een half jaar aan het poetsen, relatie loopt niet zo lekker, ik ben gewoon niet meer zo blij, maar of dat door de mirena komt? Ik ga nu proberen af te vallen, en denk er over om mijn spiraal te laten verwijderen, maar wat dan? Ik heb 2 lieve kids, 3,5 en 6 jaar, heb 2 keizersnedes achter de rug. We willen eigenlijk geen kinderen meer. Hoofdreden, mijn gezondheid, niet nog een keizersnede, het was erg heftig voor mijn lijf, ik ging van 70 naar 98 kilo! Herstel duurde erg lang. Toch twijfel ik nog wel eens over een derde...maarja...ik wil nu ook wel weer eens echt aan de slag op mijn werk..een derde zou waarschijnlijk betekenen dat ik pas over 3 jaar weer, misschien pas 5, weer een beetje stappen kan nemen..
Komt het door de hormonen? Zal ik een koperspiraal nemen? Sterilisatie? Of mijn man? 
Twijfel.
Er moet in ieder geval iets veranderen, want zoals ik me nu voel, gespannen, veel te dik, BMI = 26, gisteren laten meten bij een sportschool waar ik nu aan de slag ga... Dat valt wel mee zeiden ze...maar ik ben echt nog nooit buiten de marche geweest en ik voel me echt vreselijke lelijk, mij lijf dan...en mijn haar is ook dunner geworden, elke keer als ik onder de douche sta komt er weer een bos, toch wel een handpalm vol propje, haar mee. 
En eigenlijk vind ik het feit dat ik helemaal niet meer ongesteld word op mijn 37e ook vreemd. 
Ik heb wel wat stress gehad ja, in mijn relatie, en ik had vorig jaar en het jaar daarvoor PAP 2, (Cin2) dat was bij de laaste controle weer helemaal in orde, PAP 1. 

Ik ga komende week naar de huisarts voor advies over wel / geen mirena meer. Daarnaast weer een afspraak maken voor de jaarlijkse controle van de baarmoederhals. 

Al met al....wacht even af, het mag wel 6 maanden duren, met een maand of 9 werd ik nooit meer ongesteld, ook geen spotting. Hij zit natuurlijk nu (pas) een jaar. Ik weet niet hoe het zou zijn na 3 jaar bijvoorbeeld...
Verder lees ik wel veel over klachten, dus hou dat in de gaten. Het is nu natuurlijk al een poos geleden, dus misschien is het al over. 

Sterkte!

----------

